
Show HN: Portable Serverless without the complexity of Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://www.openfaas.com/blog/introducing-faasd/
======
ethanwillis
_On a Dell XPS with a small, pre-pulled image unpausing an existing function
took only 0.19s and a cold start only took 0.39s,_

I really have to question where we have led ourselves when this is touted as
performance. We can nowadays render a frame of Crysis in 4k in < .016s
(60FPS). But it takes us an order of magnitude to spin up a function in the
best case scenario?

We really need to question all of this.

~~~
empath75
They’re completely different processes. Frame rendering is highly hardware
optimized and mostly happens within the gpu.

~~~
ethanwillis
You're completely discounting all of the game loop code that doesn't run on
the gpu.

~~~
empath75
That still runs in memory. A lot of the physics runs in the gpu, too. Compare
to the time it takes to load a new level in a game or to load new parts of the
city in grand theft auto, or new chunks in Minecraft.

